# GPS an PC (SeaClear) anschließen



## Bodo (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein GPS 40 von Garmin und möchte aus Sea Clear Wegepunkte übertragen. Wie muss ich das GPS einstellen, dass das funktioniert?
Was muss ich bei I/O Setup einstellen?
Aus dem Handbuch werde ich überhaupt nicht schlau.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke Bodo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS an PC (SeaClear) anschließen*

Moin,
du mußt in dienem GPS wie auch in der Software die Baud Rate so einstellen das bei beiden der selbe Wert steht. Da gibs 4800, 9600, 19200 usw. Stell du mal erst einmal 4800 ein damit sollte das gehen. Wenn das funzt kannst du dann auch mal 9600 probieren dann geht die Übertragung schneller. Wenn es denn immer noch nicht geht mußt du mal mit dem NMEA Modus rumprobieren aber der steht bei mir immer auf aus.


----------



## bernie (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS an PC (SeaClear) anschließen*

Hallo Bodo,
ich hatte am Anfang auch das Problem 

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Wie MS schon sagte, Baudrate auf 4800 und Übetragungart NMEA/NMEA 

Dann sollte es funzen 

Hast Du das mit der Seekartenerstellung und Kalibration hinbekommen ???

Wenn noch Fragen zur Bedinung von Seaclear bestehen, melde Dich ruhig ,)


----------



## Bodo (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS an PC (SeaClear) anschließen*

Vielen Dank euch beiden. Aber wo stelle ich denn bei SeaClear die Baudrate ein?|kopfkrat 
@Bernie 
Mit der Kalibrierung hatte ich kein Problem. Es war jemand so freundlich und hat mir eine schon kalibrierte Karte überlassen|supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS an PC (SeaClear) anschließen*

Also wenn dein Programm dafür gemacht ist mit einem GPS zu komunizieren dann kann man da auch irgend wo die Baud Rate einstellen. Such malin den Optionen, irgend wo da muß es die Möglichkeit geben.


----------



## bernie (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS an PC (SeaClear) anschließen*

Moin Bodo,
na da haste aber Glück gehabt  

Ich häng Dir mal ein Bild dran, wo Du sehen kannst wo Du die Einstellungen machen kannst.

Mal 'ne blöde Frage: Du hast doch einen Anschluss über COM-Port.......... oder ????


----------



## Bodo (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS an PC (SeaClear) anschließen*

Hallo Bernie, die Einstellungen bei SeaClear sind bei mir die gleichen. Einen Anschluss über Com-Port habe ich auch. Es muß am GPS liegen, dass es nicht funzt.
Als Übertragungsart kann ich auch nicht NMEA/NMEA einstellen sondern nur NONE/NMEA, NONE/NONE, RTCM/NONE, RTCM/NMEA und GRMN/GRMN.
Hatte jetzt NONE/NMEA NMEA 0183 2.0 4800baud eingestellt. Was für eine Betriebsart muß denn eingestellt sein? Ich hatte jetzt Auto Locate.
Ich werd´noch verrückt.#q :c
Gruß Bodo


----------



## bernie (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS an PC (SeaClear) anschließen*

Hai Bodo,
hmmmmmmmmmm dannn würd ich es mal mit NONE/NMEA probieren........
Hast Du überprüft, ob Du auch den RICHTIGEN Com-Port ansprichst??? 
Bei mir COM 1.
Teste das mal durch, da liegt sicher der Hase im Pfeffer 
Mir fällt grade ein:
Wenn Du das testest, muss Dein GPS natürlich "wissen wo es ist" also die Sateliten empfangen können  
Sonst geht NIX!!!!
Wenn Du dann siehst, daß die Anzeige rechts oben in SeaClaer von ROT auf SCHWARZ springt, hast Du es gepackt 

Teste mal fleissig weiter


----------

